# Diamond M20 Horizontal Mill



## BobinWa (May 23, 2014)

A couple of days ago I finally picked up a nice clean Diamond M20 Horizontal mill that was not used a lot through the years. Manufactured in 1951, has about two thou run out. It came with a few tools but I also acquired some tools in January at a machine shop auction that fits the spindle.  I do have a question if some one can answer; some of the tools are 1"  ID  and some are 1' 250, are there any sources to purchase these larger spacers? Your input would be greatly appreciated.
Bob


----------



## cjtoombs (May 24, 2014)

Bob, Enco has them, and I found some on Ebay.  I bought 7/8 and 1".  The price of them seems to be pretty low, until you figure out how many you need, then a set of them gets kind of expensive.  I think ToolsForCheap has sets of them (as well as other B&S tooling you might need for that) but I bought them a bit cheaper separately.  I believe that is a B&S #9 spindle taper, I have a B12, and that is what it is.  Enjoy.


----------



## carkrazd (Sep 16, 2014)

My Diamond is a #9 B&S and from the pics I can find I think its a M22.


please post pics of your mills.


----------



## cjtoombs (Sep 16, 2014)

carcrazd, that looks like a B12, I have one.  Mine has one table T slot, but from what I have heard, they made some with 3 T slots.  The B12 was marketed as a "bench" mill, but it came on a cast iron stand.


----------



## BobinWa (Sep 17, 2014)

Yes I have the M20 and it has three slots on the table. I will hopefully post pictures next week; my plate is rather full for the next 7 days. What are some of the things you do with your horizontal mill?


----------



## cjtoombs (Sep 17, 2014)

I sometimes dust mine, and move it around the shop, when it's in the way.  Of course, mine is completely worn out and disassembled, I expect I would do more with it if I could ever find the time to rebuild it.


----------



## carkrazd (Sep 17, 2014)

Just setting up a shop and got side tracked with an Injury.
I plan to try cutting some gears with it.
Bought it out of an auction about 18 yrs.ago.back then it
cost me more to move it than the machine cost ($60).
This one started my heavy metal illness it was the first machine
I bought. and never stopped.
(wife says I have to watch my Iron intake):lmao:


----------



## carkrazd (Sep 17, 2014)

The Lathes uk website shows a M20 mill 
that looks more like mine than the m22.
the m22 is closed on the left top.
pics at the bottom of the page are same as mine.
so is the M 12 the same just with the 3 slot table and the base?
mine also has a drive on left for the table.


----------

